# Small Dahlberg Frog and Crawdad



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

If anyone is interested; The smaller sized Dahlberg Frogs and Crawdads are at LBF.com and can be pre-ordered for OCT 1st delivery!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have tried to use the large size dahlberg frog. I didn't like it that much. It may be because I wasn't using a heavy enough rod though. The smaller size will probably be better for my tastes.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I tried the frog and hated it. I've read a lot of horror stories about the craw too. To me, R2S just never had an appealing product for how much they charge for their baits. I always felt like they were a big gimmick company and their baits seemed like real poor quality.

I gave my frog away to my cousin because I was just so disappointed in it.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

legendaryyaj said:


> I tried the frog and hated it. I've read a lot of horror stories about the craw too. To me, R2S just never had an appealing product for how much they charge for their baits. I always felt like they were a big gimmick company and their baits seemed like real poor quality.
> 
> I gave my frog away to my cousin because I was just so disappointed in it.


Haven't bought one yet but was looking to here in the future so what didn't you like about the frog? Too heavy? Legs tear easily? I'm interested in reading your take on that frog seeing how Intimidator has given it a good review to me while we was out fishing awhile back.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> Haven't bought one yet but was looking to here in the future so what didn't you like about the frog? Too heavy? Legs tear easily? I'm interested in reading your take on that frog seeing how Intimidator has given it a good review to me while we was out fishing awhile back.


For me its too heavy for the type rods I am currently using (6' 6" medium with 10 lb. Stren). The legs are alright until you get a tiny knick in them, after that they'll tear more easily. The biggest problem for me is that they aren't as weedless as they put them out to be.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

There's just to much going on with the bait. The legs tangle easily and casting distance on that frog isn't the greatest because it catches a lot of air. I fished it in pads and open shoreline back to the boat and it's mainly a pad or matted area frog. If there's no cover, that thing dives pretty good like a shallow crank. IMO that's all it pretty much is but with some kicking legs. I guess it might be a good alternative to fishing laydowns with as those fish normally don't see frogs come through there.

The thought of having to replace legs on a bait like that is already to much of hassle than what I need. I like being efficient on the water and that bait really isn't. I'd rather squeeze water out of my spro than rig up new legs. It's more things to carry and do.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Is anyone else having trouble hooking up on fish with the diver frog? Out of 15 strikes between my buddy and I, we caught 2 fish. I switched to the Spro popper frog and have only missed one fish since (out of about 25). Is it just me?

jeremy


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

bowhunter29 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble hooking up on fish with the diver frog? Out of 15 strikes between my buddy and I, we caught 2 fish. I switched to the Spro popper frog and have only missed one fish since (out of about 25). Is it just me?
> 
> jeremy


I think that it has something to do with the hook being so freaking huge and high.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

bowhunter29 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble hooking up on fish with the diver frog? Out of 15 strikes between my buddy and I, we caught 2 fish. I switched to the Spro popper frog and have only missed one fish since (out of about 25). Is it just me?
> 
> jeremy


My hook was bent down too much...when I bent the hook tip up I started hooking fish. 
To me it was a good lure but I wanted a smaller size and a smaller hook also!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JSykes3 said:


> The legs are alright until you get a tiny knick in them, after that they'll tear more easily.
> 
> MEND-IT is a amazing product to repair ALL plastic baits....and it does not make them hard like Super Glue....they stay soft and flexible.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Never owned river 2 sea and while they do have some cool lures (like a dragonfly popper/topwater), I always got the impression they you were getting 65-70% of a lucky craft for 85% the price. No thanks. Large lineup of lures though.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> Never owned river 2 sea and while they do have some cool lures (like a dragonfly popper/topwater), I always got the impression they you were getting 65-70% of a lucky craft for 85% the price. No thanks. Large lineup of lures though.


To be perfectly honest...I'm a Fan of Larry Dahlberg, I have a complete set of his lures displayed in my fishing "room" in the basement and that is the only R2S lures I own. Then I bought the Frog and Craw to use and actually liked them, my first thought was that the hooks were too big and only a Monster Bass would take these but I have been surprised by the number of smaller ones that have somehow got them in their mouths. 
I am happy that they are producing a smaller version of each and as you know, I enjoy playing around with new stuff!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

legendaryyaj said:


> There's just to much going on with the bait. The legs tangle easily and casting distance on that frog isn't the greatest because it catches a lot of air. I fished it in pads and open shoreline back to the boat and it's mainly a pad or matted area frog. If there's no cover, that thing dives pretty good like a shallow crank. IMO that's all it pretty much is but with some kicking legs. I guess it might be a good alternative to fishing laydowns with as those fish normally don't see frogs come through there.
> 
> The thought of having to replace legs on a bait like that is already to much of hassle than what I need. I like being efficient on the water and that bait really isn't. I'd rather squeeze water out of my spro than rig up new legs. It's more things to carry and do.


Thanks for the review, I always thought the 1oz was a little too heavy for my liking.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Intimidator said:


> JSykes3 said:
> 
> 
> > The legs are alright until you get a tiny knick in them, after that they'll tear more easily.
> ...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JSykes3 said:


> Intimidator said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thanks. Might have to try it out sometime. Is there anywhere around Akron that you would know where they sell it?
> ...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Thanks for the review, I always thought the 1oz was a little too heavy for my liking.


The frog doesn't weigh that much...the craw does! I'll let you use one of my frogs to "try before you buy"!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> The frog doesn't weigh that much...the craw does! I'll let you use one of my frogs to "try before you buy"!


I coulda swore the frogs was 1oz as well as the craws,just shows even I can be wrong once in awhile toolol. Sounds good about letting me test yours out before I put my money down on 'em. Wouldn't it be nice if we could "test drive" all lures before buying them


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> I coulda swore the frogs was 1oz as well as the craws,just shows even I can be wrong once in awhile toolol. Sounds good about letting me test yours out before I put my money down on 'em. Wouldn't it be nice if we could "test drive" all lures before buying them


There would be alot less lure companies if that happened!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Intimidator said:


> There would be alot less lure companies if that happened!


Haha, that is VERY true.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

How long and how much is the smaller ones supposed to be? I'm still sorta interested in them but gotta have more info before I even think about putting money out on one or two.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> How long and how much is the smaller ones supposed to be? I'm still sorta interested in them but gotta have more info before I even think about putting money out on one or two.


www.landbigfish.com


----------

